# coolermaster cosmos 1000: will a 240 rad fit



## AUTOgod (Jan 28, 2009)

hi. at this moment in time i have an antec 900 and a thermaltake big water 745. however there is a problem with this combination

after some devious mounting using the screws from my akasa evo 120 i managed to mount both rads on my case. the reult however, is this:







as you can see, its none too pretty, and poses a clearance hazard, with the possibility of damage. what i am asking is, well, in the title really, can the rad from this kit fit into the top of a cosmos 1000?

i have looked at the cosmos s, but the potential noise level, that iffy power "button" and its hdd arrangement put me off somewhat.

putting the rads inside is really inportant as i seek to have less noise (the fans on the rads are pulling through air, producing a large amount of noise against the grill to protect fingers and it is near impossible to see to connect anything to the mobo.

any advice is greatly apperciated.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you not just put the rad on the rear ?.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2009)

there is a spot for 2 X 120 fans at the top inside of a cosmos.

Also you should be able to mount to the back, but maybe not as high due to the plastic top on the Cosmos.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 28, 2009)

yes, a 24cm rad can be mounted in the roof of the cosmos 1000, as I have done with mine. 

Im selling my cosmos too if your interested


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2009)

In my Cosmos, I have a 360 rad in the top of the case. I had to make another set for the third fan.... But, a 240 should fit fine with the two fan wholes that are all ready there..

Here is a picture of when I first got it together...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 28, 2009)

heres my cosmos with the my loop internally mounted:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1164108&postcount=810


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 28, 2009)

whoa! so many replies lol.
ive been waiting around all day on another site, and didnt get half of these, only suggestions for the cosmos s.

since there appear to be so many cosmos 1000 owners around, i have 2 questions:

1: does anyone have the clear side panel version? does it hamper the sound proofing?

2: the 120mm rad on the thermaltake big water kit has a large area for the connectors, so it is difficult to fit in place of a standard 120mm fan. 5cm of clearance is required between the bottom screw of the fan mount on the rad, to the bottom of its casing. wondering if it can fit on the back, or will i need some more devious mountings?

diagram for clarity:




please excuse the crudeness of my hastily prepared diagram.

lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2009)

you could drill holes for the tubing in the rear of the case under the fan, or just reverse the rad so the tubes face the back and use the holes that are in the case.


----------



## ajzustra (Jan 28, 2009)

whoa!! I am new to this site and I like what I am seeing. What do you guys use these pc's for? is it for gaming? I like to figure out how to build one. any advice would be great!

sorry to stir this thread into another direction. you guys did a good job with these!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mainly my PC is used for every day use (college work, music, etc) but I do game quite heavily


----------



## ajzustra (Jan 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Mainly my PC is used for every day use (college work, music, etc) but I do game quite heavily



yeah we use our mainly for home/office use as well. Then we are hardcore WoW players. We just haven't branched from that yet. So much to do with that game in itself for rpg's.
so I like I am trying to figure these killer machines with gaming


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> you could drill holes for the tubing in the rear of the case under the fan, or just reverse the rad so the tubes face the back and use the holes that are in the case.



its not the tubes that pose a difficulty, but the protective frame around the rad. the cosmos needs to have clearance to mount the rad inside since its huge anyway, but would be even bigger with tubes sticking out of it, so internal mounting is a must for the 120. would it be possible to mount it upside down and still have enough clearance to fit the 240 in the top?

any good?
http://www.evilgaming.co.uk/product...1000_silver_black_alu_case_no_psu_with_window


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

With a little bit of modding of the case, you can get it fully in there. You'll just have to play with it a little. But, it can be done man! You'll have to throw all  the drives, DVD drive and such, at the bottom of the bay. That way you have enough room to do it the same way you have it in the case now.
Just know, that it will take some time, and maybe a nice trip to the hardware store. But, it can be done! 

Note: the reason I had my tubing longer then it is needed, is that I wanted to have enough room to swap out the board, and so forth. But, that soon will  be fixed and set up for the final time. I rushed it in a weekend with my dad.


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 29, 2009)

i think i figured it out:






or, if there is enough clearance between the 240 in the top and the tubes, i could flip it over and have the tubes at the top.

so im sold on the cosmos, no i just wonder whether to get the version with the window:

http://www.evilgaming.co.uk/product...1000_silver_black_alu_case_no_psu_with_window

or the regular version:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...lack-Silent-Aluminium-Full-Tower-Case-w-o-PSU


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 29, 2009)

decided:

went with the regular version, can get the panel later if i want, or mod the case if ive got the balls lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

If your keen on getting the window later, they to sell the side panels with the window. But, that would set you back around $100 us... Glad to see you decided on grabbing that case! It's a great case to mod!


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> If your keen on getting the window later, they to sell the side panels with the window. But, that would set you back around $100 us... Glad to see you decided on grabbing that case! It's a great case to mod!



found the windowed panel much cheaper than that.

as it stands $100 is roughly equal to £70.

well:
http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Coolermaster-Cosmos-Window-Side-Panel_7737.html

£23 + £10 for next day delivery.

WIN!

BTW: should be arriving tomorrow. got these with it:

FESER F1 UV CLEARBLUE 1L Water: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1l-F...r-water-cooling-systems-(Non-Conductive-10-S)

FLOW FS1/2 BLUE 1/2in SPRINGS: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1m-Aqua-Blue-Neon-Flow-Springz-1-2

2M FT-0083 CLEARTube 3/8'-1/2': http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/2m-TFC-Clear-Tube-3-8-ID-1-2-OD

ill post my results when im installed


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

That looks pretty good! I can't wait to see it when its in.. I have UV active tubing and threw in UV active Dye for the res it self..






As for the side panel.. Sweet find! I've made my stuff to be able to just carry around if needed. Nothing outside, everything in... But to me... It's like "everyone elses"... So, when I do go with a window, it's going to be very different! lol But, props on finding that!


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ..........As for the side panel.. Sweet find! I've made my stuff to be able to just carry around if needed. Nothing outside, everything in... But to me... It's like "everyone elses"... So, when I do go with a window, it's going to be very different! lol But, props on finding that!



thanks 

remarkably, i just went to google, and searched for "cosmos window panel" lol

it was one of the first ones. i thought it would take longer to find, but hey, doesnt matter to me lol.

i know what you mean, it wasnt till after i got the big water 745 i realised "ah crap, that aint gonna fit in there and its gonna be a  to move around safely, without busting it", but i have thought that about the antec 900 pretty much since purchase. then the dust came. that was a .

then came changing from a 160gb and a 300 to those plus a 500, then from those to a 500 and a 1tb, and it was like  lol

im never going with a small case ever again lol


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 29, 2009)

blasted tubes are out of stock!

f***! now im pi***d.

cant even change the order. now its expected on the tenth.

bugger.

whats worse is that it was labeled as being in stock.

complaint has been lodged, and support contacted demanding either saturday deliver without the tubes, or a complete refund.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

AUTOgod said:


> blasted tubes are out of stock!
> 
> f***! now im pi***d.
> 
> ...





DAMN... That's some stuff... Here's what I do when I order after the whole "dell" thing... I take a screenshot of the order with my date and time on it. That way if something happens because they are "out of stock" then I can prove to them it was when I ordered and get my money back.. But, I'm with ya on demanding!! Oh... I hate that!

As for the small case.. Yeah, I hate it too.. When I built my first rig, a few months after I became a member here, I found this case and never looked back! I hated having my system before this... it was hard as hell to do anything!!


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> DAMN... That's some stuff... Here's what I do when I order after the whole "dell" thing... I take a screenshot of the order with my date and time on it. That way if something happens because they are "out of stock" then I can prove to them it was when I ordered and get my money back.. But, I'm with ya on demanding!! Oh... I hate that!
> 
> As for the small case.. Yeah, I hate it too.. When I built my first rig, a few months after I became a member here, I found this case and never looked back! I hated having my system before this... it was hard as hell to do anything!!



i made a print-off of the "receipt" and it still said that it was to arrive the 30th, so that should help. oh well. all i can do is wait for a reply, or wait until they open (9am) and give them a stern talking to by phone.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

AUTOgod said:


> i made a print-off of the "receipt" and it still said that it was to arrive the 30th, so that should help. oh well. all i can do is wait for a reply, or wait until they open (9am) and give them a stern talking to by phone.



well all you can do is call and see what they say.. Then call and call till they give itto you right! Best of luck man!! :Toast:


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 30, 2009)

sorted. now arriving monday with uv blue tubes instead of clear, at no extra charge.

and, english speaking customer support 

im impressed.

still, its a  that some monkey cant count the stock properly. 
oh well, i should be the proud owner of a  cosmos on monday 

EDIT: i think i have a smiley addiction lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

AUTOgod said:


> sorted. now arriving monday with uv blue tubes instead of clear, at no extra charge.
> 
> and, english speaking customer support
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that you have it all straight!! 

Now, come Monday, you'll have Everything at once! Then go crazy thinking of what you can do with that baby!! Good luck on it, and have fun!

But, your right.. A dang monkey could do it 10 times  better!!!


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad to hear that you have it all straight!!
> 
> Now, come Monday, you'll have Everything at once! Then go crazy thinking of what you can do with that baby!! Good luck on it, and have fun!
> 
> But, your right.. A dang monkey could do it 10 times  better!!!


i dont know how they got it wrong, its all computer controlled and everything is scanned to make sure the order is complete, so either somebody has some extra tubing (can i have it?) or one of their employees is getting a 5 finger discount 

i should say more than simple english speaking, they were actually english. a nice lady called carrie 

tried to tell me that it was an issue with coolermaster  , i soon told her lol

ive gotta move the shelf down as well, or its not gonna fit. maybe ill give it a room to itself lol

ive already got a crappy old AMD as a server in another room, cant have anymore in there 

PS: i cant see my specs on my posts. can you check it for me?

just want to know if its all there


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't see any specs as of now...

Glad that the person was English! All ways a happy time when you see that!


----------



## AUTOgod (Jan 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't see any specs as of now...



i think i found out why,
that innocuous little drop box at the top that says:
show system specs. 

whoops


----------



## Maju (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with AUTOgod.


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 2, 2009)

it here!

will post later with results.

although i was an absent minded **** and changed the order for clear tubes to silver by accident lol

oh well, at least i have those cool spring things


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> In my Cosmos, I have a 360 rad in the top of the case. I had to make another set for the third fan.... But, a 240 should fit fine with the two fan wholes that are all ready there..
> 
> Here is a picture of when I first got it together...



Thats a nice setup what are you using?


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 3, 2009)

its in!

heres the story:

first things first: you will need some pies:





next, dribble over the pure condensed awesomeness that is your new cosmos:





pop the panel and find the toolkit, which, is actually kind of useless, but, considering most cases give nothing, a good extra anyway:





and get your own toolkit for good measure:





then install all your components and contemplate where in the **** you are going to put your awkward pump/res combo:





when youve installed your awkward pump/res (with some ingenius use of a fan and some sticky pads):





start installing the tubes, with extra blue springy things (these really work BTW):





reinstall the shroud:




note the 120mm rad/fan in the drive bays: sticky pads at work again.

and plug it all in:




notice that the 120 isnt plumbed in: i needed the comp and i devised the mounting after the coolant was put in, and i didnt have time to drain it. another day.

looks like ill be getting that window panel


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 4, 2009)

1 more q: i have seen the temps go up each time i fiddle with the watercooling. when i first got this kit, i saw idle temps of 25c. but later, even on the antec when the rads were external, i saw temps of 35-40c. could my thermal paste be the problem and i got lucky the first time? im looking for my paste but it seems to have done a runner lol

is arctic cooling mx-2 said to be any good?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2009)

That does look pretty nice man! Glad to see that it's all in and running great for ya!


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks 
                                                                   ^
although i still have a little problem (see above)    |


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2009)

AUTOgod said:


> 1 more q: i have seen the temps go up each time i fiddle with the watercooling. when i first got this kit, i saw idle temps of 25c. but later, even on the antec when the rads were external, i saw temps of 35-40c. could my thermal paste be the problem and i got lucky the first time? im looking for my paste but it seems to have done a runner lol
> 
> is arctic cooling mx-2 said to be any good?



MX-2 is probably the best paste out there.. AS-5 has tiny silver flakes in their paste. That's bad because of the fact that silver is conductive... So, MX-2 has been the best out there since... Diamond paste has seen to be good too. But, I haven't tried it.

Whenever you oc your chip, its going to get hotter due to the volts that are going threw the chip. So, because of that, the water is going to get hotter. That's why they say for best cooling of the Chip, to have the rad right before the chip. That way the "colder" water is going into the chip.. TO make that happen, you need to have good fans on the rad it self. I would tell anyone to have fans that are rated above 80cfm's and to have the fans doing a pulling motion (Fans blowing away from the rad).


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Whenever you oc your chip, its going to get hotter due to the volts that are going threw the chip. So, because of that, the water is going to get hotter. That's why they say for best cooling of the Chip, to have the rad right before the chip. That way the "colder" water is going into the chip.. TO make that happen, you need to have good fans on the rad it self. I would tell anyone to have fans that are rated above 80cfm's and to have the fans doing a pulling motion (Fans blowing away from the rad).



i was running at 3GHZ on air before my venture into water 
and im still on stock volts, with speedstep enabled.

back then i hit 72c 

still, concerning that i hit 24-27 idle when it was "fresh"....
i think my thermal paste has gone off.
it does seem to be a little funny, like its dried out.

ive always had the fans pulling air through the rads, remembered that a negative pressure is more effective than a positive, but never thought of having the rad before the block.......

oh well, still very acceptable (better than my old air anyway)
got the 120 plumbed in now, but there is no difference, which makes me thing that there is definitely something fishy about either the block, or the paste since the temps are exactly as they were before.


----------

